# Think fast, NT's!



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

This is about real life, just to be clear.

You're about to go into battle, and you can have four weapons: a main weapon, a sidearm, a melee weapon, and a kit piece. Give your loadout, your type, and your reasoning.

Me: INTP

Primary: AK-103
Secondary: C-96
Melee: Tanto
Kit: Flashbang Grenades

Reason for primary: I like the AK weapon family. The guns are cheap, reliable, and deliver a powerful hit to the target.

Reason for secondary: The C-96 is a powerful pistol, and has an internal magazine of 10 rounds. The weapon is rugged and simple, as well as being an expertly designed firearm.

Reason for melee: The Tanto is a short, effective sowrd, measuring about 10 in in length. It is sharp, well-made, and gives me a reach advantage.

Reason for kit: Flashbang grenades are good for breifly incapacitating enemy combatants, enabling for a variety of actions to be taken, from neutralizaiton ot evasion.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

If I actually knew anything about weapons, I would have picked something cool


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Me: INTP

Primary: M4A1
Secondary: 9mm Beretta
Melee: Side-sword (spada da lato)
Kit: throwing knives

I don't really feel like explaining. :dry:


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

Primary: Mini chain gun, for mowing down anything that is moving
Secondary: Flame thrower, because sometime you just want to hear them scream 
Melee : Chainsaw, just for the hell of it
Kit: Extra Ammo, chain guns are hungry little buggers

This is done under a video game scenario. If you meant real life I will post again


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry that i forgot to point this out earlier, but I'm talking about real life.


----------



## Luther (Dec 3, 2009)

M16
Desert Eagle
Machete
Frag grenades

Reason: I use them in COD (except for the machete), and they are reliable.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Sorry that i forgot to point this out earlier, but I'm talking about real life.


I don't know about anyone else, but I was completely serious. :mellow:


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Sorry that i forgot to point this out earlier, but I'm talking about real life.


well that's what I get for assuming 

Primary: M16 - It is a reliable weapon with decent stopping power against soft targets
Secondary: H&K USP tactical .45 - Excellent close quarter stopping power
Melee: K bar - very effective multi function knive able to hold an edge, leather grip for less slippage when "wet"
Kit: frag grenades - 30 yard kill radius is great for groups and will absolutely secure a room


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

You haven't given me any information on my opponent or the terrain! This is not a battle I can feel good about. Reconnaissance, please!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Primary: Brain
Secondary: Charming personality
Melee: Silver tongue of sharpness
Kit: Flashbang of Wit

Reasoning: Because I can


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

Fuck yes! I love these kinds of threads :crazy:

Primary: SVD-S "Dragunov" (can you really argue with that?)
Secondary: Custom made M1911 with integrated muzzle break
Melee: M9
Kit: Smoke grenades

I adore the SVD. A great semi-automatic rifle that fires a potent round and is very reliable in many situations. It also allows me to engage the enemy at a distance. The recoil can be a little much but I shoot to kill so repetitive shots won't be necessary :tongue:

I was debating between the Beretta 92FS 9mm and the M1911 .45 acp but I have to take the M1911 in the end. The .45 simply offer greater power and that is important to me. While it basically can only hold half the rounds a typical 92FS magazine can I still think it's worth it. I'd have a nice muzzle break attached to the barrel for greater stability and to help me maintain accuracy while firing rapidly. FMJ rounds btw.

Not a fan of melee so a nice bayonet I can fit to the end of my SVD is necessary.

Smoke grenade so I can conceal my position or gtfo.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

Luther said:


> Desert Eagle
> 
> Reason: I use them in COD (except for the machete), and they are reliable.


So you mean the .50 DE? Yeah, you're gonna go bankrupt firing that thing. Not only because of the insane price of the ammo but also because of the doctor visits :wink:


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

Main weapon: Strategically positioned nuclear warhead + mean looking remote detonation device.
Secondary weapon: I exchange this for a high quality bulletproof vest.
Melee: I want a megaphone instead - (useful for broadcasting my "cease fire immediately, lay down your weapons and get the fuck out of my path of escape or I will blast this entire country to hell and back" message.).
Kit: Armored helicopter for quick getaway.

It should be self explainatory.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Me: xNTP

Primary: Handgun, I don't know. Any Handgun.
Secondary: Falcon 12.7 mm sniper rifle (Long range weapon)
Melee: Deer Horn Knives (The back-up's back-up)
Kit: Throwing knives (Stolen from Azrael (Nice pic, btw))

Primary and Secondary take out distant and close-up enemies, melee weapon finishes off enemy and throwing knives is essentially an extension of said melee weapon; except it only comes into use when I'm out of ammunition, or if enemies are moving to fast or close up for a rifle (doubt it, though).


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

Primary: Dragunov SVU-A, silenced
Secondary: AMT Hardballer, silenced
Melee: KA-BAR Combat Knife
Kit: First-aid + flashbang
:laughing:


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

Wise advice:


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

JHBowden said:


> Wise advice:
> 
> YouTube - Aliens - "I say we take off and nuke the entire site from orbit"


Nukes are great, but they have too many political implications, what with nuclear holocaust and all.

I by far prefer cluster bombs like this one.





Yes, almost 150 nations signed on a treaty in Dublin not to use them, but that is what makes them so great. You haven't forced the nuke card. You have instilled fear not only into your opponent, but the rest of the world as well. And terrain is rendered irrelevant.

Let the artisans go door to door. This is my calling card.:crazy:


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

Note: Most ENTJs prefer WMDs.


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

NiDBiLD said:


> Note: Most ENTJs prefer WMDs.


_The object of war is not to die for your country but to make the other bastard die for his. _
George S. Patton 

I like to be thorough.


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

Troisi said:


> Primary: Brain
> Secondary: Charming personality
> Melee: Silver tongue of sharpness
> Kit: Flashbang of Wit
> ...


is your brain bulletproof ?

...because the bullets are brainproof


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't worry, I'll play your game! 

Me: INTJ

Primary: AK74 Carbine
An AK is an AK. Maybe not as accurate as their American counterparts but heck, a hit is a hit. They NEVER jam. Take the to the jungle, city, desert, mountain, or wherever. They are simple in design and are reliable as gravity.

Sidearm: Jericho 941
It's a heck of a lot more compact than the Eagle which is a plus and it behave a little bit like the CZ 75 (Rally Vincent's gun from Gunsmith Cats). The option for .41 AE rounds is also a big plus.

Melee: Balisongs
I love my KA-BAR. Incredibly useful but I've got Filipino blood in me. Gimme a butterfly knife.

Kit: M67 Greneades
Yeah... No reasoning required.


----------



## fragrance (May 25, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> You're about to go into battle, and you can have four weapons: a main weapon, a sidearm, a melee weapon, and a kit piece. Give your loadout, your type, and your reasoning.


Main weapon: The executive branch of the United States
Sidearm: Congress or the European Commission
Melee weapon: Eloquence for debates
Kit Piece: The CIA


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Main: 12ga Mossberg with cruiser grips loaded with buckshot
Sidearm: CZ75-40
Melee Weapon: 16oz claw hammer
Kit Piece: Diesel pickup with a bull-bar


----------



## MachinegunDojo (Dec 27, 2009)

Primary: Grenade Launcher

Secondary: GRENADE LAUNCHER

Melee:............. Grenade Launcher

Kit Piece: lanzador de la granada

My only problem is carrying 4 grenade launchers... and I can't give up my kit piece.


----------



## mayhamfx (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd use one of those guns from the movies, you know the ones that have the bottomless clips.


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

Me:ENTJ

Primary: P90 w/ laser sight---> They look awesome, are hard to get, and they mow down ur targets

Sidearm: Dragunov Rifle----> U wanna try picking me off from a distance, screw that!

Melee: Bowie Knife---> Simple, effective, deadly

Kit Piece: Grenades---> U think u can ambush me, i'll flush u out!


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

you guys are crazy lol


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


>


Holy shit, that thing could just obliterate whatever it set it's sights on! And i thought the other suggestions on this thread were great... u just blew all the rest us out of the water w/ that big flipping gundam...


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

ENTJ

Primary: FN FAL Metric
Secondary: Colt M1911 
Melee: Parang
Kit: A gigantic Union Flag


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

also actually mechs/gundams are retarded and pointless b/c they have gigantic ground pressure compared to tanks and aren't capable of mounting sloped armour LoL


----------

